# New bun Cage



## melbaby80 (May 9, 2012)

I ordered the cage last week and got it today. I am super pleased at how fast shipping was and the cage is a lot nicer in person. Super easy to put together and a lot bigger then I thought it would be.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 9, 2012)

:goodjob They are sooooooooo cuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## melbaby80 (May 9, 2012)

The last picture is domino..don't let the cuteness fool you lol :biggrin2:


----------



## cocorabbit (May 10, 2012)

what a cool cage! and cute bunnies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 10, 2012)

Cute Bunnies, nice cage. 

Can I make a suggestion put the cage on the floor or make a ramp so when you take them out they can come out on their own. It's much easier also for them to get back in the cage.

I know I learnt the hard way. I use to have cages that I had to pick them up till I smartened up an built a ramp/ Daisy loved the ramp once she got use to it.

Susan


----------



## melbaby80 (May 10, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Cute Bunnies, nice cage.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion put the cage on the floor or make a ramp so when you take them out they can come out on their own. It's much easier also for them to get back in the cage.
> 
> ...


I can't. Its easier for me to clean with it up on a coffee table since I'm pregnant.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 10, 2012)

*cocorabbit wrote: *


> what a cool cage! and cute bunnies!



Thanks! They love it so far!  Especially the little den. Its super easy to clean. My angora still insists on peeing in her litter box and out so I had to clean it today. :rollseyes


----------

